
Sugar industry tried to hide the health effects of its product 50 years - denzil_correa
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/21/16684448/sugar-industry-health-effects-research-funding-project-259-heart-disease-cancer
======
astanway
Sugar is such poison. There is zero nutritional value, unless you're in the
middle of running a marathon. It should be severely regulated. There is no
reason it should take substantial effort to find common food products
containing <10g of sugar per serving.

~~~
CodeWriter23
Here’s your reason. [https://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/magazine/the-
extraordi...](https://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/magazine/the-
extraordinary-science-of-junk-food.html)

------
dawhizkid
Do refined carbs (rice/bread/pasta) have the same effects on the body as pure
sugar?

